# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (1) >  (المحاضرة الأولى)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المحاضــــــــــــرة الأولى:
موضوع الدراسة:- 
- موضوع دراستنا هو القانون الجنائي فما المقصود به؟ هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تحدد الأفعال المجرمة والعقوبات المقررة لها، كما تبين أصول إجراءات تتبع المتهم وضبطه ومحاكمته وتنفيذ العقوبة بحقه. ويتشكل القانون الجنائي من نوعين من القواعد الأول قواعد موضوعية تسمي بقانون العقوبات أما النوع الثاني فهو القواعد الشكلية أو الإجرائية وتسمي بقانون الإجراءات الجزائية. وسوف نقصر دراستنا هنا علي النوع الأول من القواعد وهي القواعد الموضوعية.
- إذن موضوع دراستنا هو الأحكام العامة للجريمة والعقوبة .

س- ما هو النظام الجنائي السعودي؟ قبل توحيد المملكة كان القضاء يقوم بتطبيق أحكام المذاهب الأربعة في مختلف المناطق فعلي سبيل المثال في الحجاز كان القضاء يطبق المذهب الشافعي، ولكن بعد توحيد المملكة أصبح المذهب الرسمي للبلاد هو مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل. 
- ويرجع في أحكام الحدود والقصاص إلى المصادر الشرعية (الكتاب والسنة والإجماع). أما التعازير فقد أصدر ولي الأمر العديد من الأنظمة من أهمها نظام مكافحة الرشوة ونظام منع الاتجار بالمواد المخدرة ونظام محاكمة الوزراء ونظام مكافحة التزوير.........الخ.

س- ما هي الجهات القضائية المختصة بالفصل في التعزيرات بالمملكة؟ الأصل:اختصاص المحاكم الشرعية بالفصل في كافة المنازعات المدنية والجنائية. ومع ذلك هناك جهات أخرى تختص بالفصل في التعازير من أهمها ديوان المظالم.

س- ما هي صلة القانون الجنائي بالقانون الإداري؟ القانون الجنائي يحمي الوظيفة العامة من الاستغلال والاتجار بها فيجرم الرشوة والاختلاس واستغلال النفوذ كما يحمي الموظف العام من الاعتداء عليه بالسب أو القذف أو الإهانة ويرجع سبب التدخل إلى أن الجزاء الجنائي أقوى من الجزاء الإداري.
س- ما هي صلة القانون الجنائي بالقانون المدني؟ القانون الجنائي يحمي الكثير من المصالح المدنية منها علي سبيل المثال: حماية الثقة في المحررات بمعاقبة من يزورها أو يستعملها وهو يعلم أنها مزورة وأيضا حماية الحق في الملكية من السرقة أو النصب أو التبديد أو الإتلاف. والجزاء الجنائي كما عرفنا عند دراسة مبادئ القانون يتميز عن الجزاء المدني بالشدة حيث يتمثل الجزاء الجنائي في عقوبة أو تدبير وقائي أما الجزاء المدني فيتمثل في إعادة الحالة إلى ما كانت عليه أو التعويض.

س- ما هي صلة القانون الجنائي بالقانون التجاري؟ القانون الجنائي يحمي المراكز القانونية التجارية مثال ذلك الشيك إذا لم يكن له رصيد وأيضا الغش التجاري وتطفيف المكاييل والموازين وتقليد شهادات الاختراع والنماذج الصناعية .... الخ .

س- ما هي صلة القانون الجنائي بالقانون الدولي العام؟ القانون الجنائي يحمي جرحي الحرب ولو كانوا من الأعداء ويحمي رؤساء الدول الأجنبية بقواعد جنائية خاصة.

أهمية التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي :-

تظهر أهمية التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي من جانبين:

الأول: الجانب العلمي 
عرف التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي كل النظريات التي نشاهدها في كل القوانين الوضعية. 
فقد سبقت الشريعة الإسلامية القوانين الوضعية في المبادئ المهمة في القانون الجنائي منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر: 1- مبدأ شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات والمقصود به أنه " لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص" ومصدر هذا المبدأ نجده في القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالي (وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا) ومن الحديث النبوي الشريف"إن الله حد حدوداً فلا تعتدوها ، وفرض أشياء فلا تضيعوها ، وحرم أشياء فلا تنتهكوها ، وسكت عن أشياء رحمة بكم ، غير نسيان فلا تبحثوا عنها".
2- مبدأ عدم رجعية الجزاء الجنائي: ويقصد بهذا المبدأ أن القانون الجنائي لا يطبق بأثر رجعي علي الأفعال التي ارتكبت قبل نفاذ القانون. وقد تضمن القرآن الكريم آيات صريحة علي عدم رجعية الجزاء الجنائي من ذلك قوله تعالي "عفا الله عما سلف ومن عاد فينتقم الله منه" وقوله تعالي: "إلا ما قد سلف". 
3- مبدأ تطبيق القانون الأصلح للمتهم 4- مبدأ إقليمية القانون الجنائي 

الثاني: الجانب العملي 
طبقت الشريعة الإسلامية لأكثر من 13 قرنا ولا يوجد أي قانون في العالم طبق بنفس هذه المدة ومازالت تطبق حتى الآن ولو انحصر تطبيقها في بعض الأماكن مثل المملكة العربية السعودية وإمارة الشارقة بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.

----------


## الدكتور عادل عامر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## لطفي بوداود

شكرا جزيلا أستادتنا المحترمة شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## قانونية كول

جزاك لله كل خير ويعطيك العافية

----------


## نداء الحق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

المحاضرة مرررررة واضحة 
جزاك الله خيرا دكتورة شيما

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hema_samboo

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتورة وبارك الله لكى فى علمك 
 وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى
         اعادة الله عليك بالصحة والعافية

----------

